# IRAQ CUBA AXIS?



## MAJOR_Baker (23 Jan 2004)

Interesting story

IRAQ CUBA AXIS?


----------



## Gryphon (23 Jan 2004)

I‘ve gotta say so what?

The USA is allowed to spy on other countries but no one is allowed to spy on the US? something does not add with me here

BUt i have to agree... interesting story


----------



## Danjanou (23 Jan 2004)

Hey I personally volunteer to go down and poke around for any WMDs on Varadero or Guardalvaca beach.


----------



## winchable (23 Jan 2004)

I think I‘d like to know what the unnamed "defence department source" is first.
Don‘t get me wrong I wouldn‘t put it past Castro, He‘s in a tight spot for oil I‘m guessing so it doesn‘t seem like an unreasonable assumption that he would do that. But anyone can write an article and attribute it to "Defence Department Sources" and Cuban exiles, that‘s pretty general.

But still an interesting story.


----------

